# APC Library: Aquascaping Articles Section is coming back!



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

The aquascaping articles section of APC, after a bit of a hiatus, is now slowly coming back to life. Several old articles have been readded, with several more on their way. Articles include

Choosing driftwood, by Tom Barr
Zen Principles of Aesthetics, by aquoi 
Dutch Aquascaping Principles, by tsunami
An Interview with Luis Navarro, by tsunami

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/articles.php?

Stay tuned,

Carlos


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Even more articles have been added to the APC Library (link is in the first post):

January 2005 Interview with Tony Gomez, by tsunami
December 2004 Interview with Frode Roe, by tsunami
February 2004 Interview with Oliver Knott, by tsunami
July 2004 Interview with Harry Kwong, by tsunami
November 2004 Interview with Li Qi Rui (Jerry), by tsunami
May 2004 Interview with Enrico Monteiro, by tsunami
Aquascaping Principles, By Birgit Amri

The rest of the interviews, plus a brand new one, to be added soon, along with plenty of other articles.

Hope this growing resource is being used and is found useful by the membership,

Carlos


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks for reposting these Carlos!!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks for all your work Carlos! Definately glad to get these resources back


----------



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

Wow, Thanks! Those are some great interviews and articles. Everyone, make some time to read them!

Curious, will the interview with Jeff be back up?


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

now where is articles???


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

up up ;P


----------



## Capt. (Nov 24, 2004)

Very nice! Thanks Carlos.

Hmm...is it just me or is the link not working?


----------

